# Who usually is the main person wanting children?(husband/wife)



## h20 (Mar 9, 2009)

Who usually is the main person wanting children?(husband/wife)

I’m wondering typically who usually wants the child? This may seem as an odd question however where I am coming from is my wife doesn’t want to have any (babies)-she would be up for adopting an older child- I’ve never had an overwhelming urge to have one and I’m not totally sold on adopting.

Every now and again you get the feeling that having a child in our lives may be nice, yet not having them is nice too…


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

Each to their own I say, as long as you are honest with a prospective partner before the relationship get to deep you should be OK.

My wife and I both wanted to raise a family; the number a spacing of the children was left to her, chance, god’s good grace.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

Every guy I know who got married really didn't have a yearning for kids. Some were okay with the idea but none of them wanted kids anytime soon.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

It varies. My husband is a little older than me and he wanted kids more than I did, as I could have waited longer to get pregnant, but we are expecting our first this summer. Can't wait!


----------

